# hydro grow problem



## bizzy323 (Apr 25, 2005)

My leafs have burned spots and they are very dark green, whats wrong?


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 25, 2005)

This should help.

http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients.htm


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Grim, theres a lot of good info there.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 25, 2005)

whats Phosphorous (P) deficiency.?


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 24, 2005)

all of my plants have at least 5 to9 leaves and from what i hear that means they are healthy  ive mixed miracle gro with maxi grow and been using it  it dosent seem to bother them


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry Bout That Last Post I Ate Alot Of Xanax  You Can Get A Large Amount Of Phosporus From Human Vitamis Grind Em Up And Add En To Da Water It Wrked For Me


----------



## Hick (Sep 25, 2005)

Plants and people are two very different metabolisms. Vitamins for ppl are NOT meant for, nor are they utilized by plants. 
_Key-riste_  ...purchase "fertilizer" for "plants"...after all, would you put Miracle Grow in your breakfast cereal?..or bat guano on your toast?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 25, 2005)

I concur with what Hick said.
People nutrients are for people, plant nutrients are for plants.
To reverse what Hick said, feed your pot plants taco's and strawberry shakes and tell me what happens.


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 25, 2005)

hey im just f-ing around to see what works but once i did that  the discoloration did go away and i didnt do any thing else differently and all vitamins and minerals for plants and humans when broken down into there simplest form are i dentical and the plant wont use what it dosent need


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 25, 2005)

"and all vitamins and minerals for plants and humans when broken down into there simplest form are i dentical..."
Again, nope, they are not the same.
And you'd have to grind up $50.00 worth of people vitamins to get enough phosphorus to benefit a plant, and by that time you'd be overdosing on so many trace elements that you'd kill the plant.

"the plant wont use what it dosent need..."
Haven't you every heard of over-fertiliztion, nutrient imbalance and nutrient lock-out?

Fer 5 bux you can get PLANT FOOD at any supermarket, nutrients made FOR PLANTS.  Even miracle grow (shudder) is better, much much better, than people vitamins.


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 25, 2005)

well it helped mine is all i knowbut i am very inexperenced at growing jus trying to be a little helpful not be attacked for sharing the little info i have


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 25, 2005)

97240sx said:
			
		

> hey im just f-ing around to see what works but once i did that the discoloration did go away and i didnt do any thing else differently and all vitamins and minerals for plants and humans when broken down into there simplest form are i dentical and the plant wont use what it dosent need





			
				97240sx said:
			
		

> well it helped mine is all i knowbut i am very inexperenced at growing jus trying to be a little helpful not be attacked for sharing the little info i have



Okay dude, I'm calling you out on wigging the **** out. First you say to do some buck ass shit, give a plant some human vitamins, then you say you are just "f-ing" around, and now you're saying that it helped yours, so in fact you really did some buck ass shit. Um, for one, humans vitamins will do no good for a plant. If you really wanted to help, you would tell him to go to the store and find a fertilizer that is high is phosphorus, they make something that is specifically for when your plant is depleeted of such nutes.

Thats all


----------



## Hick (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't think anyone was "attacking", but faulty information, though the intentions were good, could lead a new/inexperienced grower astray. IMHO..it is the duty of  experienced growers that no better, to negate invalid advice. 
  Don't be discouraged, everyone of us has been where you are. It's a [never ending[/i] learning process.


----------



## Chronic323 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have some marijuana baby plants berly growing.I will like 2 know what can I Doe 2 make them very very strong.Or powerfull plants soe when,I  smoke them they be some good shit! NAH! No lil weampy stuff


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Jan 2, 2006)

Chronic323 said:
			
		

> I have some marijuana baby plants berly growing.I will like 2 know what can I Doe 2 make them very very strong.Or powerfull plants soe when,I smoke them they be some good shit! NAH! No lil weampy stuff


 
Before we can help you, chronic, you need to help yourself.  read a grow book or even a grow guide off of the internet, if you can't get a book.  As to your question it's a little general but here's what i have to say:

First you need to put your plants in a light proof room, that has been painted flat white or has mylar on the walls.  

Then you need to get yourself a light.  There are three types of lights to use, Flos(poor) Metal Halide (good)  High Pressure Sodium (Best)  You want to have about 5000 lumens of light on each plant for ideal growth.

Then you are going to need good soil.  Do not scrimp on the soil.  It needs to have a nuetral pH and be weell drained.  Using perilite is good for drainage in your soil mix.

There are many more factors when it comes to growing good bud, Ventilation, nutrients, temperature, etc...  
But these are just the VERY basics, read grow guides, read books, read read read.   good luck!


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2006)

i would like to help you chronic . but i tell you what buddy when you finish school  and get your parents permission i would be glad too but as of for now i feel like id be contributing to a minor . but that is not to say other people wont help you . ps try not to volunteer to much info on these sites .


----------

